# Zyxel 660 dsl modem and Linksys wrt54g router



## mt2525 (Nov 30, 2009)

This is my problem. I am trying to set up my HP server that I got for Christmas for remote access. I also have a slingbox and I can not get them to work outside of my home. I understand there are ports that need to be opened but I never can get exact ip settings etc. For example I know that I need to open 5001 for my slingbox but its the ip settings etc that I'm not sure of. To get into my dsl modem I type 192.168.2.1 and my router is 192.168.1.1 Each has internal settings and I can access each of their configuration pages but not sure what settings to mess with. I can connect to internet no problem and all my laptops in home can connect thru router. I just can't get remote access for my server or watch my slingbox from another computer outside of my LAN. Anyone familar with this I would appreciate some help. Mike


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

What type of Remote Access are you trying to establish? VPN, Terminal Server etc...? 

Also, I will need some info from you so that I can help you tweak your router's settings: Click on Start => run and type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen choose Select All and Paste the results here.


----------



## mt2525 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi... I'm trying to configure the remote access so I can access the server from outside of my home. The Remote access configuration verifies that the web site is avaiable locally , then it configures router using upnp then it can not verify that the website is available from the internet. 
The slingbox is also not able to be found outside of my LAN.
My real confusion comes from the settings of the IP when I'm doing the port fwd. Is it the IP of my computer, server, or what? Below is the info you requested. Thanks....Mike

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mike>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mike-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-DB-43-07
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::bd72:113a:82ee:8995%18(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 04, 2010 12:33:35 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, January 05, 2010 12:33:35 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352329670
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-09-F4-83-00-1F-C6-DB-43-07

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Windows Mobile Remote Adapter #
2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 80-00-60-0F-E8-00
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.2.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 04, 2010 12:33:31 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 03, 2010 12:33:31 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{379F6FE7-2859-4A3E-85EA-D1F2441E1A0C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:829:cb5a:babb:80f(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::829:cb5a:babb:80f%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DE372E0B-AC5A-4FDD-A7BC-A8E2A89DF026}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Mike>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The ZyXEL 660 is also a router, you may be fighting with two NAT layers.


----------



## mt2525 (Nov 30, 2009)

Actually to be more specific the modem from Zyxtel is model #EQ-660R. I know there are settings inside of it like a router so that may be part of the problem. I did have this modem and Linksys router working for my slingbox several months ago but got a Zyxtel Wireless DSL router combo model #EQ-660HW ADSL Gateway and could never get it configured for the slingbox or my home server, so I went back to the old setup which is the 660R modem and Linksys router. Would like to get either working, the combo modem/router or the all in one DSL router gateway with my slingbox and hp home server.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see this using the ZyXEL EQ-660R directly connected to your computer.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## mt2525 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi John

OK.....Have decided to forget trying to set up the two peices of equipment and go with the EQ-660HW-D1 v2. That will solve the problem of two pieces of equipment that have to be configured. So how do I go about setting up this ASDL Gateway to port fwd my slingbox (port 5001) and my home server (ports 80, 443, 4125) ? Below is the ipconfig for the current modem/router one piece box. The info above was for the two pieces of equipment. Thanking you in advance....Mike


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Mike>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mike-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-C6-DB-43-07
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::bd72:113a:82ee:8995%18(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 04, 2010 8:18:22 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 07, 2010 8:18:21 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352329670
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-10-09-F4-83-00-1F-C6-DB-43-07

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Windows Mobile Remote Adapter #
2
 Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 80-00-60-0F-E8-00
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.2.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, January 04, 2010 8:40:01 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 03, 2010 8:40:00 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.2.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{379F6FE7-2859-4A3E-85EA-D1F2441E1A0C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e50:38de:c6ad:babb:e4f(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::38de:c6ad:babb:e4f%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DE372E0B-AC5A-4FDD-A7BC-A8E2A89DF026}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Mike>


----------



## mt2525 (Nov 30, 2009)

The correct model number for the one piece wireless modem/router is P-660HW-D1 v2 not EQ-660HW-D1 v2


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's a tutorial for that router on forwarding ports.

http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/ZyXEL/P-660HW-D1/P-660HW-D1index.htm


----------



## mt2525 (Nov 30, 2009)

Have tried that web site but have had no luck. The info on the slingbox is oudated. The whole interface of the slingbox software has changed. Some info same , some different. They leave out info like when setting up firewall exceptions, which packet direction do I choose...lan to lan, lan to wan, wan to lan, or wan to wan. Also what IP do I use when port fwd 5001 for my sling box? Do I use the IP of the slingbox or the default gateway IP or the one for my computer. Same for my server....IP of server or gateway. Does my firewall on my computer need any modification? etc.. I have read so many different posts that I feel each has something new to add to the procedure. Fustrating.... Mike


----------



## SharkDog (Aug 5, 2010)

I have been messing with this EQ-660HW-D1 v2 for 24 hours now and have come to the conclusion that it does NOT have port forwarding, what it has is port triggering. i can only assume this was likely done on purpose by EMBARQ, and yes this used to be a P-660HW-D1 v2 but embarq which is now centurylink has thrown in their own firmware. i have not been successful in downgrading the firmware to it's original state. hopefully this whole port triggering setting was an error on embarqs side or maybe not. so, i cannot leave my laptop on to serve teamspeak since teamspeak is nice and doesnt send a bunch of garbage out which would normally trigger the port to open. solution? get a real router, besides who wants to rent it from embarq for $5/mo. I've been with them for a few years and my old 660 got hit by lightning and a couple small capacitors inside exploded, my linksys router's wireless also died in that strike. good luck to you guys


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, this is an old Thread. Will be Closed now.


----------

